
Quibi Will Be a Multi-Billion Dollar Company - dshipper
https://divinations.substack.com/p/quibi-will-be-a-multi-billion-dollar
======
du73y3ejdh
If you're looking for a brass tax review of Quibi this isn't it. If you're
looking for a superficial analysis of Quibi in the romantically optimistic
writing style endemic to today's media writers then you might enjoy it.

Quibi's premise might be new but the market they're competing in sure isnt.
They want users to pay for access to a catalogue that is currently a sea of
garbage and unlike Netflix or YouTube they don't have the raw content volume
needed to micro-target users with trash that at least suits their underserved
tastes. The entire value of Quibi is the idea that media should be
transitioning towards formats that favor mobile and this is something that any
of the established players could copy in an instant because most of the 'tech'
is just having two camera choices at all times (for portrait vs. landscape
orientations).

